# How to adjust a classical guitar's low action?



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

:smile:Hi, I noticed recently that my classical guitar's last three strings (6E, 5A and 4D) are buzzing on almost all the frets when I play harder. I tried to check the guitar's action and it seemed pretty low. I tried to adjust the action by loosing my two ways adjustable truss rod by 1/6 of a turn. No instant change occured. I don't know if this was a good idea? Am I supposed to see any results soon. What are the other ways to adjust a low guitar action? Your help will be much appreciated.. Thanks.:smile:


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Any help please???:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

try loosening the truss rod another 1/4 turn-
make sure you then tune the guitar to pitch-
may take a day for results to be seen, but usually with a dual action rod( you said 2 ways adjustable, so i assume its a dual action) the results are quick.
anyway, you dont want to adjust the action using a truss rod- the rod just adjusts the relief needed to compensate for the arc of the vibrating string, so it doesnt hit the frets and buzz.
if its buzzing at all the frets, then either the neck is backbowed, and needs a lot of truss rod loosening, or you need to raise the saddle.
make a shim out of a business card or matchbook or something, cut it to fit in the slot under your saddle- id make 2 of them, long enough to fit under the e,a,and d strings at the saddle- try one first, if the buzzing persists, add the other.
loosen the strings, lift the saddle out, add shim, replace saddle, tune up.
if 2 shims are not enough, either your saddle is way too low, or something is wrong with your neck.


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

I'll try that, thanks Fraser.:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

You also might want to putting something in the nut slots. If that does it for you you can put baking soda in the slots, lightly drop the string in to shape it and then hit it with a drop of super glue (without the string in there of course). You can then reshape the slots with old guitar strings.

Or you could take the whole thing a step further and replace or shim the nut.


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Hamm, I might try this as well. :smile:


----------

